# Mussel & Saffron soup



## dragnlaw (Jan 30, 2018)

Picked up the Feb/Mar '18 Fine Cooking magazine.  A recipe by Chef Curtis Stone looked amazing but when I read it thru - I was a bit agitated over the fact that... 

...    from 5 1/2 lbs of mussels he removes only 12, sets aside...

simmers the rest for 8 or 10 min...  Strains the soup and *DISCARDS* the rest of the mussels and aromatics!  

It is seriously against my religion to chuck away mussels like that.  

Perhaps I would sacrifice just a few and then sprinkle with a dry fish stock to make up for it? 

What say the flavour gourmands here?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 31, 2018)

I sure wouldn't discard the mussels. 

If the goal is to jack up the flavor, you might try adding a jar or two of clam juice to the base and reserve more of the mussels. I've done this with other seafood stews, and had good results.


----------



## DKRich (Mar 11, 2018)

I would think one needs to be very careful with the saffron dosage, it can overpower and if using wonderful sea food could kill the natural flavour.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 11, 2018)

Very true DK.  It does only use "a pinch" but my pinch might be a lot different than some else. 

5.5 lbs of mussels + 3 cups white wine (Riesling) + 2 cups fish stock and last - 1 cup heavy cream.  Recipe serves 4. 

There is also curry, sweet onion, leek and celery.   

I think I would really rather taste it by someone else before I would commit to make it.  I'm not very good at reducing a recipe to Serve 2.  Especially a soup.


----------

